# Cup Tray scratch protector



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I remember reading something a couple of months back on one of the threads but can't find it - so sorry for duplicating old topics.

I'm about to collect something very shiny and I'd like to keep it that way. Can anyone suggest something to protect the cup warming tray from being scratched but allow the cups to stay warm? I don't want it to detract from my new shiny things beauty so it has to look good to.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks Ronsil... Looks good but it's not the stuff I was looking at in the previous thread. I'm sure the other stuff was used in catering and was black?

If I can't find the other stuff I'll use the protector you suggested.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Alternatively you can always put your cups upside-down to avoid scratching

(what's the shiny thing btw?







)


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

painty said:


> Alternatively you can always put your cups upside-down to avoid scratching
> 
> (what's the shiny thing btw?
> 
> ...


The shiny thing is a closely guarded secret.... All I'll say is I'm collecting it at the forum day and the wife doesn't know









I'll reveal all afterwards.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

How much to not let the cat out of the bag?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> How much to not let the cat out of the bag?


Your a bad man! You've changed!!!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Is this the kinda thing your after?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.Xglass+shelf+matting&_nkw=glass+shelf+matting&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Nope..... But it is another option so thanks.

I'm sure it was like a mesh?

I was wondering if something like a sheet of the stuff you protect mobile phones with would work? Can you get it in sheets???? I'll have to start researching.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Daren said:


> Nope..... But it is another option so thanks.
> 
> I'm sure it was like a mesh?
> 
> I was wondering if something like a sheet of the stuff you protect mobile phones with would work? Can you get it in sheets???? I'll have to start researching.


This? http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=5802

Or "clear sticky back plastic" for your other option


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I think that's it!!!!!

5 metre roll!!!! Group buy anyone??


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive used a barista towel in the past and the heat still penetrates through. Although I tend to preheat cups if needed anyway.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Try looking at 'sink mats' on the Lakeland site. They sell plastic mats intended for the bottom of sinks that can be cut to size. I use one on my Rocket and it works great.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Daren said:


> I think that's it!!!!!
> 
> 5 metre roll!!!! Group buy anyone??


I would join as I want to put something on top of my Silvia to stop all of the cups from rattling. Not sure if the material is heat-proof, though.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

bronc said:


> I would join as I want to put something on top of my Silvia to stop all of the cups from rattling. Not sure if the material is heat-proof, though.


Sorry Bronc.... It was a joke remark about a group buy. I'm not buying 5 metres of the stuff!

I will have a nose in Lakeland though. If its any good I'll happily post you some if you want me to buy some. I'll let you know how good it is.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I have used it before and it goes through industrial dishwashers without deforming so I imagine it will be fine on top of a coffee machine.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

What about a cookamesh from the pound shop and a silicon bake sheet with some holes cut in it.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

iroko said:


> What about a cookamesh from the pound shop and a silicon bake sheet with some holes cut in it.


Your just showing off now with your cool looking lever! Very nice!!

I think I may investigate the Lakeland stuff suggested by vintagecigarman. It looks kinda funky


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Iroko

Just noticed the cookameash stuff on your drip tray. That's the stuff I was looking for!!!! Thanks!!! (Although I think I still like the Lakeland stuff and am going to give that a try







)


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

That looks well cool, like ice cubes,


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Daren said:


> Sorry Bronc.... It was a joke remark about a group buy. I'm not buying 5 metres of the stuff!
> 
> I will have a nose in Lakeland though. If its any good I'll happily post you some if you want me to buy some. I'll let you know how good it is.


Ah, my (lack of) sense of humor..







I would be very grateful if you could do this for me. I'm not quite sure which is the Lakeland one though.. iroko's drip tray mesh also looks pretty good.

P.S. I just noticed that you have a Silvia and SJ as well!

EDIT: I just opened Lakeland's website and Jesus Christ! Cooking is another one of my hobbies and I just feel like buying 1/2 of the website, lol!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Bronc - you sound just like my wife every time she looks at Lakeland! Oooh....arrrrr....oooo

I'll keep you posted on what I end up with although I think in am leaning to the one I pictured above. (The bubbly looking Lakeland one in post 17 - look here > http://www.lakeland.co.uk/21299/Pebblz-Regular-Sink-Mat).

I'll PM you when I've made up my mind to see if you want me to get you some of the same.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Ah, I see. I actually prefer iroko's cookamesh thing because I find it more plain and minimalist. @iroko can you please share where you got it from?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

bronc said:


> Ah, I see. I actually prefer iroko's cookamesh thing because I find it more plain and minimalist. @iroko can you please share where you got it from?


I got it from amazon after seeing irko s , about £3 . There are a few sellers of it on there depending on the size you want


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Poundland sell rolls of that cookamesh stuff for a pound ( obviously)


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Not being in the UK I'll probably use Amazon. Thanks! By the way, what material is it made of?

EDIT: Found them for 1.99GBP for the black version and 1.00GBP for the natural color version on PlanItProducts so I ordered one of the black ones. Will report back when I receive it.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I see you've found some, I got mine from local pound shop, I think Its made of teflon.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Got mine from Ikea. I think they called it kitchen draw liner and only a few quid


----------

